# 350 Gallon Project From Hell



## zackmorrisl

This project has been a total nightmare but I am not gonna get into it.

Today I just finished fabricating the stand. Its over built but that's how I roll. I Used 3x2 and 1.5x3 inch 100 wall steel tube. The the "cabinets" are 11 gauge(1/8th) steel plate. I am still waiting for the tank to get finished. It is being made by miracles and will have starphire glass 5/8 tempered bottom and back with glass eurobracing. The foot print is 6x3.5 feet (72x42).

Here is the step by step:

first we cut the steel

I made a jig to ensure the pieces would not warp when welding. This is a flat bottom tank and everything has to be perfect. This also speeds things up and you dont need so many clamps or have to measure all the time.


----------



## zackmorrisl

then its time to weld, its been a few years since I welded last so this was a good chance for me to get my skillz back.


----------



## Nzac

Thats a monster of a stand


----------



## zackmorrisl

The top was running off 1/16 to an 1/8 in a few spots so I cut and sanded some shims
I then added a removable light support since I am not using a canopy, all the wiring is hidden and runs inside the tubes.
The steel plating was then taken to a production fabrication shop to get sheer cut and the holes punched.


----------



## zackmorrisl

The tank should be ready to pick up within the next few weeks. I will be running a 3000 gph wet/dry system which I plan to make myself as well.

I will update this post as things go on.


----------



## zackmorrisl

Nzac said:


> Thats a monster of a stand


yeah its big but I actually wish I went with a 7 ft tank now owell, its going in a condo so I had to be somewhat realistic.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

wow thats amazing


----------



## Guest

All I can say is WOW


----------



## orau22

that is awesome!


----------



## zackmorrisl

Here it is, its perdy nice. Took 6 buddies to move .... Pump has also arrived, decided to go with a Reeflo Barracuda which will give me 4700 gallons per hour, it will be connected to two 55 gallon acrylic wet/dry tanks. I had the holes drilled in the center on the back wall so I could adjust the water levels, I would like to try breeding Pirayas at some point so this could be helpful. The hole on the bottom is for water changes, this should speed up the drain time.


----------



## zackmorrisl

update


----------



## Guest

That is one gorgeous, monsterous tank!







Can't wait to see it stocked!


----------



## zackmorrisl

ksls said:


> That is one gorgeous, monsterous tank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it stocked!


Thanks! It seems like it will never get finished but I'm getting there.


----------



## rhom15

very very







nice cant wait to see it stocked







i know your going crazy waiting


----------



## rhom15

any water

in it yet


----------



## epesiete

It looks nice


----------



## FishermanCanada

Totally sweet!!!


----------



## caribeforever

i had breed Pirayas befor i had my 12 ft by 3 ft 750 gal aquarium it took a awhile to fuger out what they like it takes lots of time i do have the criabes down but not going to give anly infor on that yet


----------



## Guest

Holy sh*t! That tank is massive!!! Makes mine look so small. What are you going to put in there?


----------



## zackmorrisl

Thanks guys and sorry I have not updated in a while, I did not want to post photos till it was complete and I have been running into a few road blocks. The tank is half filled at the moment and fully planted. Its in a condo and I am still trying to find an engineer that will approve the weight. According to the engineers I have talked to it exceeds the max psf by 4 times. Even half filled its still way over the limit. The tank empty with the stand are at the maximum psf and I might have to build a platform that will spread the weight out across my living room. My other issue is that I am having problems with low flow rate running from the tank to the sumps. My filtration is 15 ft from the tank and the plumbing runs horizontal and lacks the pressure to flow at the needed rate. Pretty pissed about that, I spent a grand on pvc plumbing and it looks like I will have to redo the system. Hopefully filling it all the way up will resolve this issue. I will post pics in the next few days.

Skore I have 7 caribas in there right now, my piraya died a few weeks after going in the new tank, he had been really sick for a few months, I just bought him last year.

Caribeforever I was not aware that anyone had been able to breed Pirayas yet? Please pm me if you have any tips.


----------



## Guest

This beast is in a Condo??? You think you would have found out about weight prior to building a monsterous custom tank, lol. Oh well man live and learn, live and learn. I am sure you will figure everything out in the end. If not you can ship this tank to me in Canada hahahaha.

I cant wait to see it all setup and \i hope you figure out these snags soon cause I am dying to see this beast.


----------



## zackmorrisl

I was aware of the weight issues before the build, but the only way things happen is if you make em happen, so I'm making them happen! My friend is an engineer for a condo builder and he said its fine, the problem is finding someone who will put there license on the line for a few hundred bucks.

I'm on the ground floor of my building, its a converted loft and the floors are 10 inch concrete, what is more important is the support post though not the floors themselves...it should be fine but I'm not taking any chances.

I've been offered 10 grand for everything...still interested? lol


----------



## Guest

10K!?!?!?!? My wife would divorce me for sure....... Maybe that isnt a bad thing


----------



## Guest

^^ lmao

I also hope you can get someone to sign off on the weight. Whats underneath your floor a parking garage?


----------



## caribeforever

i will do when i fine the notes i took


----------



## zackmorrisl

update


----------



## Nzac

Looks great.


----------



## rhom15

very very very nicccccceee


----------



## robert69

Beautiful! I want to see it stocked : )

Disregard, just saw the second page. Looks great!


----------



## zackmorrisl

Thanks guys, this project is a freakin pain in the butt! I've had to redo the plumbing 4 times to get proper flow to the sumps and has cost me a fortune in pvc. The sumps are located 12 ft horizontally from the tank which is not not ideal but was my only option. I've had to use a siphon system combined with overflow to get the desired rate. Still have not found an engineer that will approve the project either.
On the flip-side the fish are really happy! The strong steady flow of the return line has got them swimming around nonstop and they have shown a great deal of color improvement. There is very little aggression amongst each other...totally different behavior compared to the last tank! I'll post new photos and a video in the next few days.


----------



## Piranha_man

Gorgeous "do it yourself" tank!
One of the nicest I've ever seen.


----------



## bigshawn

Beatifull.........


----------



## Lester

nice !!!! wat is the dimension of the tank and thickness of the tank ???


----------



## Rhomofo

zackmorrisl you are the MAN!!! I love that tank!!!!


----------



## zackmorrisl

some pics of the fish...tanks still in the works, needs substrate still.

[attachment=207607:IMG_20120827_225743.jpg}


----------



## zackmorrisl




----------



## bob351

Incredible setup man, must be a bitch to clean the water line from evaporation.


----------



## zackmorrisl

The water levels never change in the tank, just the sumps. I've had an ongoing problem with oil slicks on the water surface though which is a bit of a pain. this is being caused by lack of surface skimming ....due to my filtration setup.


----------



## bob351

Forgot about the sump... you can always add in a small skimmer box although it would have to be custom made unless you drill.


----------



## zackmorrisl

tank is tempered....i'll fix it one day, I just dont feel like putting anymore work or money into this project for a while. It cost about 250 -300 a month to have this tank up and running and about 2-3 hours a week to maintain. I still need 300 lbs of substrate, nitrate reactor, and i have to build a soundproof box for the sumps...noise is driving me nuts!


----------



## zackmorrisl

sorry did not see some of the above comments, thanks for all positive feedback! I'm looking for career change...maybe this could be it? Anyone need a custom aquarium designed and built? meheheh

my names Adam btw. zack morris is from saved by the bell


----------



## zackmorrisl

this was over 1 kg of fish



Code:


[/code [MEDIA=youtube]70RfqGBz-Rc[/MEDIA]


----------



## bob351

Some feisty caribes you have there.


----------

